# Remote Coder position-Eastern NC based Physician Group-full-time & permanent



## avilesnd (Jan 21, 2013)

Remote Physician Coder


Position: Full-time, Remote Coder (this is a permanent employed, home-based position)

Organization: Large growing Physician Group 

Location: Eastern North Carolina

Duties: Individual will be a professional fee coder for this very large group of multi-specialty physicians. Organization has reasonable productivity goals while striving to attain a 95 % accuracy rate.  The individual will be able to work from their home full-time.  The organization will provide a computer and coding software to perform the coding work

Experience Desired: CPC or CCS-P (or equivalent related credentials), good training and presentation skills, minimum of 2 years experience in physician coding.  RHIT or RHIA credentialed candidates are also welcome to apply.

Compensation & Benefits: $17/hr-24/hr+ plus a comprehensive benefits package that includes: Tuition reimbursement, paid Time Off, healthcare benefits, & continuing education are just a few benefits included in the organization's package.


To apply for this position or learn about any of our other coding, auditing, or compliance positions please contact:

Robert Wombacher
Medical Recruiting Director
Bergan Newport Corporation Executive Recruiting Firm
Phone: 919-363-0225 / 800-894-4186
bnewport@nc.rr.com
P.O. Box 1663 Apex, NC 27502-3663


----------



## azadsinghs@gmail.com (Jan 23, 2013)

Non residencial of US also can apply for this medical coder post


----------



## lindafay1123 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have emailed you my resume for consideration.


----------



## melissadrey (Jan 24, 2013)

*Reply for current coding position.*

Good Morning. I emailed my resume to you this morning if you are still in need of remote coders?  Thank you


----------



## csw011 (Jan 25, 2013)

I, too, have submitted my resume' to your email address for your consideration.


----------



## famcoding (Jan 25, 2013)

*coder II*

Please consider me for the position as a remote coder, I was once a work at home ee, for 3 yrs and loved it! I am a very disciplined worker. Thank you.


----------



## crittersitter (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry but I just have to ask.... Why do people continue to post responses to a post that clearly states how and where to apply?


----------

